# Hebrew Resources



## elroy

Hello everybody,

I am pleased to introduce the *Hebrew Resources thread*. This thread will contain a compilation of helpful resources covering various topics about the Hebrew language and gathered by our foreros. A special thank you goes to *JLanguage * and *amikama*  for helping this thread get off the ground.

In the interest of easy and rapid location of links, this thread will be composed of several posts, each containing a set of links relevant to a particular topic. In order to facilitate reference to links in threads and/or PMs, individual links will be numbered according to post number and order of appearance.

*To add a link to the thread, please contact one of the moderators: amikama, elroy.*

I hope we all benefit from this asset and contribute to its development.

Best regards,
elroy


----------



## elroy

*Alphabet and Writing*

2a. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hebrew_alphabet
(about the Hebrew alphabet)
2b. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Niqqud
(about Hebrew diacritics)
2c. הכתיב המלא  |  האקדמיה ללשון העברית
(rules for spelling Hebrew without vowels)
2d. הפיסוק  |  האקדמיה ללשון העברית
(rules for Hebrew punctuation)
2e. http://www.omniglot.com/writing/hebrew.htm
(all about the Hebrew writing system)
2f. התעתיק | האקדמיה ללשון העברית
(rules for transliteration from Hebrew to Latin or Arabic alphabet, and vice versa)
2g. נקדן מורפיקס – ניקוד אוטומטי מדויק
(tool to add or remove nikkud from any words) (Thanks, sawyeric1!)
2h. נקדן אוטומטי - חינמי מבית דיקטה
(tool to add nikkud to any text. Supports modern, Rabbinic and poetic texts, as well as morphological analysis of each word.)


----------



## elroy

*Online Lessons/Tutorials*

3a. http://www.hebrew4christians.com/Grammar/grammar.html
(lessons in Biblical Hebrew)
3b. Learning Hebrew for free in Virtual Ulpan
(virtual ulpan - lessons in Modern Hebrew for beginners)
3c. Le site de l'hebreu
(materials about Hebrew vocabulary, grammar, etc. French language only / Pour ceux qui comprennent le français.)
3d. FSI Language Courses - Course Materials for Download
(online course in Hebrew, with a textbook and tape recordings. A bit old-fashioned; the textbook is dated 1965.)
3e. Hebrew@Stanford Multimedia | Language Center
(Go to "Multimedia Program")


----------



## elroy

*Words and Phrases*

4a. http://balashon.blogspot.com
(blog with daily Hebrew words and phrases, touching on related languages with a focus on etymology)
4b. עברית | Hebrew: Vocabulary Guide
(basic vocabulary)
4c. My-Hebrew-Dictionary.com
(many basic words with pictures and audio)
4d. Aleph-Bet on the Net
(vocabulary tutorials)
4e. Hebrew Word of the Day - Free Hebrew Vocabulary Lessons Online
(Hebrew word of the day, including audio)
4f. http://www.hebrewpod101.com/hebrew-phrases
(Hebrew word of the day, including audio and transliteration)
4g. http://ulpan.com/category/yddh
(blog with daily words, including audio)


----------



## elroy

*Dictionaries and Other Reference*

5a. מורפיקס - מילון עברי אנגלי חינם - Free Morfix Dictionary
(Hebrew-English, English-Hebrew; entries are listed alphabetically within search results, vowelized spelling)
5b. Maskilon 
(root-based Hebrew-English dictionary, only part of it is published online for free use)
5c. Maskilon 3 
(Hebrew-English, arranged by vowelized spelling, but notes unvowelized spelling when it differs, no search capability)
5d. Maskilon 
(English-Hebrew)
5e. My Hebrew Dictionary
(English-Hebrew glossary of useful words, arranged by category)
5f. http://www.milon.co.il/
(English-Hebrew dictionary; scroll down for links to a picture dictionary)
5g. http://he.wikipedia.org/wiki/
(Hebrew encyclopedia) 
5h. ניבים עבריים, ניבון נכון
(dictionary of Hebrew idioms/proverbs - all nikkudized)
5i. מעות - דף הבית - מילון מונחים בנושאי ארגון וניהול עסקים
(list of Hebrew-English specialized lexicons)
5j. Milononline.net | על המילון
(Sappir Hebrew-Hebrew dictionary)
5k. מפעל המילון ההיסטורי
(The historical dictionary project of the Academy of the Hebrew Language)
5l. http://hebrew-terms.huji.ac.il/ / חיפוש מונחים | מאגר מונחים
(Database of Hebrew terms in specialized areas, by the Academy of the Hebrew Language)
5m. המילון - האקדמיה ללשון העברית
(Dictionary of the Academy of the Hebrew Language)


----------



## elroy

*Literature and classic texts*

6a. http://benyehuda.org
(classic Hebrew literature)
6b. Sifrei Kodesh Search
(Firefox add-on that lets you search the Torah, Talmud, and other classical texts)
6c. Digital Dead Sea Scrolls
(The Digital Dead Sea Scrolls project)


----------



## elroy

*About Hebrew*

7a. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Study_of_the_Hebrew_language
(study of Hebrew)
7b. האקדמיה ללשון העברית | המוסד העליון ללשון העברית
(Academy of the Hebrew Language)
7c. Balashon - Hebrew Language Detective
(explorations of connections between Hebrew words, as well as Hebrew and other languages)


----------



## elroy

*Media*

8a. http://www.maariv.co.il
(Israeli newspaper)
8b. http://www.haaretz.co.il
(Israeli newspaper)
8c. http://www.hebrewtoday.com
(has vowels and is written in simple Hebrew)
8d. http://www.surfmusic.de/israel.htm
(Israeli radio) 
8e. Israel > Middle East > by Geography > Internet Radio Show Links
(Israeli radio)
8f. מרכז השידורים של רשות השידור
(IBA - Israeli Boardcast Authority)
8g. mako חדשות. בידור. טלוויזיה
(Channel 2 - Keshet)
8h. רשת - חדשות 2, צפייה ישירה, תכניות, וידאו, בידור
(Channel 2 - Reshet)
8i. חדשות, תוכן ותכניות ערוץ 10 - nana10
(Channel 10)
8j. Ynet - עמוד הבית - HOT
(HOT - cable channels)
8k. קורס: שער למתחיל - ארכיון (ישן)
(archive of שער למתחיל, a discontinued newspaper in simple Hebrew and with nikkud)
8l. חדשון בעברית קלה – חדשון בעברית קלה
(a newspaper in simple Hebrew and with nikkud)


----------



## elroy

*Grammar*

9a. Learn Hebrew Verbs
(Hebrew verb conjugations)
9b. Hebrew conjugation tables
(Hebrew verb conjugations)
9c. לוחות נטיית הפועל - האקדמיה ללשון העברית
(Hebrew verb conjugations)


----------

